# SureFire Z2 MC-E...Help wanted



## yotom (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi there,

the idea is modding a SureFire Z2 Combatlight with a Cree MC-E and keep the original looks of the light. I did some Maglite mods before but i am new to SureFires and the MC-E. I liked the design of the Combatlight from the first look and therefore don´t want to change it.
I have to admit, that this seems to be a whole lot different to Maglites-and much more exclusive. The forum search didn´t provide a good help, as it excludes "surefire" and "z2" and MC-E":thinking:...

Basically, i need instructions on how to solder a MC-E properly (eight contacts instead of 2 or 4 (SSC P7) got me confused... ) And i could use some hints and tips where i can get all the stuff i need:

1. I need a source for an emitter-Cree MC-E group M, WH or WJ bin if possible 
2. I need a driver for two output levels-very low (like 10 lumens or so) and ultra high (as high as it gets without frying the emitter...)-it would be nice to have a voltage range from 3.7V-8.4V (1x17670 or 2xrcr123)

3. I need a heatsink and reflector that will fit with the MC-E AND in the original head

4. If you know, or have suggestions what else i will need, please let me know

Best regards,

Tom


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 25, 2009)

It is great to hear you trying this out on your own. I just purchased the Trustfire direct drive Flashlight from DX that cost $32 delivered and it comes with a P60 drop-in.. I type in 430 lumen in the search engine at DX and it is one of the options...


Also,
Malkoff Devices sell the MC-E P60 drop-in that will fit youre light perfect. You can use it on 2 or 3 primaries or rechargeables.:twothumbs

Your best bet is the Malkoff because you can run it in your Z2 and it will be perfectly regulated...

I wish I could help you with your original question, but these are the alternatives. 

Good luck,
bigchelis


----------



## nuggett (Feb 25, 2009)

I have this in my Z2 from Dereelight

3SM MCE w/OP (2.1A output)-$62

http://www.dereelight.com/module-list.htm


----------

